# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Desperate to make money for a transplant

## Assemblage23

Hi guys, no matter what our personal story is, we're all on the same boat.
I can't go on with my life without my hair as stupid as it sounds. I will never be able to accept the curse that baldness is to me. Some people can just go past that but they certainly don't value their attractiveness as much as I value mine. More power to them but I will never be able to go down that road, I will never be able to renounce being beautiful at my young age. I know only a FUT procedure will be able to make the pain and the worries go away for at least a few years of good life.

 So, here I am, in my mid-twenties, looking for a way to make some real money, FAST! It's as if I had a debt towards some mean loan sharkers going after my ass.

I have heard many a get-rich-quick scheme story. I'd do literally anything to get rich quick to get that damned hair transplant. I'm not talking about millions, just being able to save 10 grands this year would be enough.

*Illegal shit:* I don't have the connections, and without them if you want to make some real money from it a big investment is actually needed.

*Dangerous/grueling jobs:* such as working in Iraq or being a crab fisherman. Bring them on! I don't really have the connections either. I'm considering going to a bodyguard school near my area and then try to join Blackwaters or that kinda shit. The military? Too much time wasted living this life. 

*Long studies:* I've got a language degree, I could go for a decent MBA from here I suppose. But it is costly and long, and fairly uncertain. Most of my friends who have done this are not making anything substantial a couple hot girls landed good internships that's all. As for other studies, I'll be a NW 7 when I'm done with them.

*Non declared work on top of a regular job*: This is what I've been doing for two years, best option so far. I was a language teacher for the week and a bouncer a couple nights a week. Pretty good, I pay my bills easily but it's definitly not enough to save for a HT within a couple years. I wonder how people who just work a regular job can get by.

What are you guys strategies to save enough for your transplant or anything else? As you can tell I'm pretty desperate.

----------


## Davey Jones

I did a bunch of drug studies back in college.  The place I went to discontinued their Phase III trials to focus on Phase I up in Canada though, or I'd still do them.  The ones I did were just short little weekend ones.  Stay a couple weekends, get paid ~$800-$1400.  But there were some studies that necessitated longer stays, like in the range of two or three weeks straight (sometimes a couple of periods), that paid ~$4,000-$7,000.

Like I said, the one I used to go to sold to a Canadian company and closed their facility here, but there are plenty more like it all over the place.  I make enough money now to pay my bills and save plenty, so it's not worth the travel hassle to me, but if you want to make thousands of dollars fast with no qualifications besides a healthy body, I can't think of any easier way.

http://jalr.org/

----------


## Assemblage23

Thanks for the reply, I actually tried to participate in one of those once. But I live in France and they seem to be harder to find here. I'm going to look it up on the Internet.

----------


## Davey Jones

Ah, yes, the site I posted is only America.  Have you considered substitute teaching?  I don't know how it works there, but here (most places at least), you can substitute teach at public school with just a B.A. or B.S. and a certification (which is easy to get).  I do that.  Basically, any day you have off your regular job and get a call, you can make an extra days pay.  Any day you can't do it, no big, just let the phone ring.

Here, it's pretty easy to be _just_ a sub even.  Pretty good money.  But again, I don't know France.

----------


## Assemblage23

To those who've had a transplant: how did you save the money? what did you do in particular?

----------


## sp8rky

Used a credit card. Don't do any crazy stuff just to have more hair though.

----------


## clarence

FUT is preserving a dense donor zone. Consider it.

----------


## verver

> Hi guys, no matter what our personal story is, we're all on the same boat.
> I can't go on with my life without my hair as stupid as it sounds. I will never be able to accept the curse that baldness is to me. Some people can just go past that but they certainly don't value their attractiveness as much as I value mine. More power to them but I will never be able to go down that road, I will never be able to renounce being beautiful at my young age. I know only a FUT procedure will be able to make the pain and the worries go away for at least a few years of good life.
> 
>  So, here I am, in my mid-twenties, looking for a way to make some real money, FAST! It's as if I had a debt towards some mean loan sharkers going after my ass.
> 
> I have heard many a get-rich-quick scheme story. I'd do literally anything to get rich quick to get that damned hair transplant. I'm not talking about millions, just being able to save 10 grands this year would be enough.
> 
> *Illegal shit:* I don't have the connections, and without them if you want to make some real money from it a big investment is actually needed.
> 
> ...


 grow some canna*** and sell it  :Big Grin: 

non je rigole c'est une mauvaise id&#233;e ! lol

----------

